# Orchestral lieder



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Any recommendations for orchestral based Linder or songs in addition to Mahler and Strauss?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Berlioz - Nuits d'ete
Barber - Knoxville summer of 1915
Ravel - Sheherazade

Various Shostakovich cycles.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Alban Berg _Altenberglieder_






Olivier Messiaen _Poemes pour Mi_ (starts at 0:50)






Karlheinz Stockhausen _Drei Lieder_. This is an extremely early work and inhabits a Bergian sound world miles away from his mature music (which he started writing only months after this!). Here's one of the songs






Hans Werner Henze _Five neapolitan songs_






And, on a lighter note, Luciano Berio _Folksongs_


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

And let's hear it for Benjamin Britten:

_Serenade _for tenor, (natural) horn and strings






_Nocturne_, for tenor, seven obliggato instruments and strings






_Les illuminations_, sung here by soprano and strings


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Michael Tippett _Songs for Dov_


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lukas Foss ~ Time Cycle, for soprano and orchestra. There are chamber versions, on Youtube and which I strongly advocate ignoring, look for the original recording, Adele Addison, sop; NYPhil, Leonard Bernstein. A gorgeous work very much in the tradition of Lied.

[Lukas Foss' earlier neoclassical "Song of Songs," more declamatory and 'aria / cantata-like' , is for mezzo-soprano and orchestra 
a very nice work of which I hope more might want to be aware. (1 of 2)




(2 of 2)





Alberto Ginastera ~ Cantata para América Mágica. This is highly dramatic and spectacular, for Dramatic Soprano and orchestra of 53 Percussion Instruments. The texts are ancient Mayan.

György Kurtág has composed a number of song-groups, some for soprano and smaller chamber ensemble, those I recall from his pre-serial 'period' and there are others in the serial mode. They are gems.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lutoslawski - Silesian Triptych, Chantefleurs et Chantefables 
Szymanowski - Love Songs of Hafiz, Songs of a Fairy Tale Princess, Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin
Von Zemlinsky - Symphonische Gesange
Vaughan Williams - Five Tudor Portraits (although these feature a chorus in addition to the lead vocalists)

There's also Schoenberg's Pierrot lunaire and Walton's Facade, although these are for smaller ensembles rather than full orchestra.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Brahms Alto Rhapsody


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a couple recordings of song cycles by Copland (_Eight Poems of Emily Dickinson, Old American Songs_) that are with orchestra, though they were originally written for piano. I don't know if he orchestrated them or somebody else did, but here's one: 




John Adams orchestrated some Ives songs, which are very good. 





Pie Jesu is Lili Boulanger's last composition, dictated on her deathbed to her sister Nadia. It starts out kind of creepy, but becomes positively transcendent. 





And George Crumb's _Ancient Voices of Children_ is pretty great. It uses a small instrumental ensemble, not an orchestra, but I couldn't help sharing it anyway. It's settings of five poems by Fredrico Garcia Lorca. There are some truly remarkable vocal effects in this work. Here's the first movement:




I couldn't find my favorite movement on youtube, but you can listen to a tiny sample of it on Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Ancient-Voices-Children-tardes-Granada/dp/B005L6D8DO) and _you should buy it._ It is some of the most haunting and beautiful vocal music I know. The text is "Every afternoon in Grenada, every afternoon a child dies." And it ends with a toy piano playing a little bit of _this_:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Edgard Varèse ~ Offrandes for soprano and chamber orchestra


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Samuel Barber - _Andromache's Farewell_

A twelve minute, dramatic 'episode' from the Trojan War for soprano and orchestra written for Martina Arroyo. Arroyo's original, digitally remastered recording is stunning.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

sibelius - luonnotar
peter warlock - the curlew
othmar schoeck - notturno

the last two are actually chamber works.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Peter Lieberson- _Neruda Songs_






Chausson- _Poème de l'amour et de la mer_






Check into Joseph Marx orchestral lieder which are most certainly in the tradition of Strauss and Mahler. Unfortunately all I could find on YouTube were the lieder performed with solo piano accompaniment.










I also recommend Bantock's _Sappho_:










Again there are no examples on YouTube. This is a richly, sensuous orchestral cycle, however.

Grieg- _Orchestral Songs_:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Delius- _Sea Drift_:






Charles Koechlin is a marvelous composer in the manner of Debussy and the Impressionist tradition... and again another not well represented on YouTube:










Osvaldo Golijov- _Three Songs for Soprano and Orchestra_:











Jake Heggie- _Passing By_:










These are marvelous songs... performed with a small ensemble. Most of what is available on YouTube are Heggie's songs with piano accompaniment, or outtakes from his operas... and most of these are by amateurs in recitals.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Lorenzo Palomo- _Madrigal y Cinco canciones sefardíes_:


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder

Here is the first piece Der Engel:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

a recent discover of mine: Aarre Merikanto - Ekho.
Fascinating piece, I've listened to it because someone compared to that stunning masterpiece that is Luonnotar and I can see why.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

One of my favorite works of orchestral songs is Canteloube's Chants d'Auvergne.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Charles Tomlinson Griffes: Three Poems of Fiona MacLeod, op 11.


----------

